

How Google Uses Linux[2009] - pook
https://lwn.net/Articles/357658/

======
shadowsun7
Semi-related: a video of Linus giving a talk on Git at Google
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XpnKHJAok8>

Watch for the bit where he goes:

"What are you guys using?

 _pause_

Perforce?

 _longer pause_

I'm ... sorry."

~~~
ableal
Take that with a grain of salt.

Linus is snug as a bug in a rug, having solved his own problem of dealing with
e-mailed patches. This also works for many coders with similar work-flows.

But, for work-flows with binaries (documents, images, executables, etc.)
Perforce looks better, if you read through the comments in the LWN piece. For
instance:

 _[git, problems with binaries] this has been documented several times, but it
seems to be in the category of 'interesting problem, we should do something
about that someday, but not a priority' right now_

P.S. a couple of months ago, in another HN discussion, stevelosh kindly
contributed a link about the bfiles extension for Mercurial:
<http://mercurial.selenic.com/wiki/BfilesExtension>

~~~
shadowsun7
The article above talks about Google's work on the Linux kernel, something
that is managed competently with Git outside of the company.

Granted, Linus's comment is a sweeping statement (as most snarky comments tend
to be) but in this context, Perforce seems woefully inadequate for managing
Google's kernel work.

------
moolave
So far Linux is still the best for server storage.

